# MAY FISHING COMPETITION - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Gatesy. 2 Notes. 1st of all, your link to the numbers is broken. Second of all, the number on that link are the "april comp" ones, and are thus different from the ones in the "may comp" in the special competitions section. This could cause some confusion


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

theclick said:


> Gatesy. 2 Notes. 1st of all, your link to the numbers is broken. Second of all, the number on that link are the "april comp" ones, and are thus different from the ones in the "may comp" in the special competitions section. This could cause some confusion


Thanks. Link now fixed.....


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> A slight variation from previous months is that if you want your fish to be included in the kayak competition you need your kayak and individual number to be in the photo with the fish.


Is that a variation? I thought it was the case from the beginning?

It also leads to the question, full kayak in the picture or part there of? Last month my entry was taken over the rear hatch of my yak, to another Outback owner that may seem obvious, but to someone who doesn't know the Outback it may not be so obvious.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler ......rob316
Date of Capture ...................25th april 2008
Location ............................Brisbane river sunken wall
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...sole 34cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........8lbs fireline 10lbs mono leader 5 inch minnow gold gulp
Conditions (optional) .............windy but calm as the westerlies don't rough up to much , bright and sunny
Other Comments (optional) ......thought i'd get in early while i've got the chance to fish
comp number 395


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Donuts
Date of Capture: 25/04/08
Location: Yarra River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Pinky snapper at 44cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: kmart combo, 2" gulp sandworm in camo
Conditions (optional): mid morning.
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

OK heres a starter fish but there will be upgrades next weekend :twisted:

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/ Justcrusin32
Date of Capture : 26/4/08
Location : Avoca
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 32cm Bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : SX40 grey an orange on 6lb mono straight through
Conditions (optional) : nice morning but the water was browner than my coffee 
Other Comments (optional) : fell in the mud up to my knees an almost lost a croc while launching :lol: caught shitloads more but they were tough work everyone was jagged as they nudged the lure


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Craig450
Date of Capture - 25/4/08
Location - Lake Jindabyne
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 45cm Rainbow trout
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Penn pinpoint tourno rod, 3lb main, 6lb leader trolling Tassie devil Y48
Conditions (optional) Cold and windy early am
Other Comments (optional) Forgot to take down my comp number so wrote my number in the sand.


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler - FHM
Date of Capture - 26/4/08
Location - Narooma Lakes
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 47cm Sea Mullet
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - TD Sol 2500, Penn pinpoint tourno rod 3kg, 4lb main, nitlon 6lb leader, 3inch metal lure
Conditions (optional) sunny autumn beautiful day.
Other Comments (optional) There are 100s schools of them. Great fighting fish.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Date: 27 April
Name: AdrianK
Fish: 27cm Bream on bread bait at Coochiemudlo Island Brisbane.
Gear: 8lb mono. Berkley Dropshot 2-4kg rod, Diawa Samurai Reel.


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

name-outriggerbev
date -26-4-08 -6.00pm
location- off Sandgate foreshores (first ave)
type _ 300cm Bream
Tackle -short rod-alvey reel-6lb fireline -sinkier swivel no2 hook- slither of mullet for bait.
conditions -light 5knot breeze-a little swell - watching my two sons play in the shallows-dog swam out and climbed abord(black Lab)
other comments- Thanks to Mick viewtopic.php?f=6&t=14890#p160487 for selling the pacer-its going great -I carried it in the gate that night and my 8yr old son says( ohhh dad -you bought me a fishing kayak yeaahhh!)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Kerrie/Crazyratwoman
Date of Capture - 27/04/2008
Location - Pine Ck, Sawtell
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Whiting 29.5cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Shimano Taipan Extreme 2-4kg + Shimano Slade, 6lb mono, yabbie
Conditions - sunny, hot but a bit windy (which made me cranky)
Other Comments - as usual i forgot to write down my number so the pic is when we got back home on top of the car... (had a blonde moment)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler : Paulo
Date of Capture : 27/04/2008
Location : Kingscliffe NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Snapper 61cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Daiwa Saltist on a TCurve/50lb braid/Live Yakka, 6\0 bridle
Conditions (optional) : 10knots sloppy
Other Comments (optional) : Not entering ProFish this month. Just want to be in monthly comp.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Name: Sulo 
Date : 26/04/08 
Location : Upstream from Urunga bridge, NSW 
Species/ Size: Flathead, 36 cm 
Tackle: Daiwa Procaster Rod, Okuma Epix 20, 2 Kilo to 4 Kilo Mono leader, Tailor strip 
Conditions: Fantastic weather after all the rain, 4 PM ,run out tide, filfy water. 
Comments: Put a bait out while attacking a snag with poppers,HB minnows,placcies,etc.Caught a few bream but nothing useful.Nearly dropped the camera overboard while trying to arrange an annoyed flatty in my lap along with a ruler and name tag.Don't think I'll tell the wife about that.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Matt/imaddicedtofishing
Date of Capture: 27th of April
Location: Looking glass bay ( Parramatta river )
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusky flathead 51cm (sorry didnt weigh it)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: shimano nexave 662 spin, Penn accord, 4lb fins, 6lp mono leader, halco scorpion 35 in firefin
Conditions (optional): Sunny but cold.
Other Comments (optional): Would have put it in the profish comp but forgot my number lol!!! :evil:


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Chris Cahill (Chrissy)
28/4/08
Location: Woolgoolga
Type/size: Snapper 45cm
Tackle: 2500 sedona reel matched to a Penn pinpont tournament rod and 12lb low stretch. Caught on a whole mullet with a circle hook.
Conditions: Moderate NWerly,with small swell
Comments: Drifted over gravel patch with mullet while flicking softy's,hook onto a good snapper on softy outfit later to pull hook,  a few seconds later off goes the mullet. 8)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Folks,

An entry for the May comp...

Name/UserName of Angler: Rob/ Bart70
Date of Capture : 26/4/08
Location : Batemans Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 30cm Sole
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Gulp 2.5cm Nereis Worm - New Penny in color. 6lb Nitlon braid. SicStick Pro rod, Daiwa Tierra 2500 reel.
Conditions (optional) : Bit of surge running due to low pressure system...was quite comfortable tho


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler ......sunshiner
Date of Capture ...................28April2008
Location ............................Lennox Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...Great Trevally, 67cm/5kg (est)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........12lb Platypus; 3 inch power minnow SP; 1/4 oz jig head; hard 15 minute fight
Conditions (optional) .............
Other Comments (optional) ......I'm posting this from an Internet Cafe with limited ability to resize image -- hope it's OK
comp number 360


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Breambo
Date of Capture : 29.4.08
Location : Lennox Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Big Eye Trevally 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 15lb mono Alvey with a sabiki jig
Conditions (optional) : Good
Other Comments (optional) : It got cold so we hand to come in with our hands frozen :lol: 1st place for HOF.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler ......AJD
Date of Capture ...................25th april 2008
Location ............................Tingalpa creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...Bream 23.5cm (yes that's legal up here - just)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........4lbs fireline 8lbs mono leader 
Conditions (optional) .............calm wind wise, night fish with a run in tide. Took a live mullet bait fished on the bottom
Other Comments (optional) ......I hope to upgrade this one before the comps done :lol:


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Granpop
30 April 2008
Lake Burley Griffin
Redfin 42.5 cm total length (1.255 kg)
4lb fireline/4lb vanish


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler ......Grimo82 (comp number (343)
Date of Capture ...................26th april 2008
Location ............................St georges basin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...Bream 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........6lb fireline 10lbs fluro leader - gulp swimming mullet.
Conditions (optional) .............a little wind and chop which made for a good drift.
Other Comments (optional) .....2nd biggest bream ive ever caught


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler ......RedPhoenix
Date of Capture ...................3rd May 2008
Location ..............................Coochiemudlo / Stradbroke
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...Spotty Mackrel, 84cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........6lb fireline 10lbs mono leader - gold bomber lure
Conditions (optional) .............a little wind and chop
Other Comments (optional) .....First QLD mackerel!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Name / username - Leigh / Waldo
Date of capture - 3 / 5 / 08
Location - Hallet Cove S.A.
Type and size / weight of fish - Snook, 55cm
Tackle / Line / Lure used - Shimano 2-4kg rod / slade 1000 reel, 6lb. main line with 15lb. leader, gulp 3" minnow in pearl
Conditions - Breezy / choppy.
Other comments - Glad to be entering a better fish this month


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Blaen
Date of Capture - 28/04/2008
Location - Woodbridge - Tas
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Barracouta "Couta" - 430mm (43 cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 6lb Fireline, Gulp 3" Minnow (pumpkinseed)
Conditions (optional) - Overcast and drizzly
Other Comments (optional) - Looks like the HOF will get it's first Couta entered, claiming HOF points for this entry thanks Davey. Possibly the last one I will bring into the Kayak, those teeth are particularly nasty and they wriggle about too much.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - WayneD
Date of Capture - 03/05/08
Location - Wivenhoe Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bass 42 fork length 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Team Daiwa Fuego baitcaster, Sic Stick, 6kg mono, 12 lb vanish leader, Jackall in purple/silver
Conditions (optional) - Bloody Bewdiful
Other Comments (optional) - First trip in my new outback, scored 6 bass, three of them went 42fl.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Cuda
Date of Capture - 29/04/08
Location - Geraldton WA - Drummonds Cove
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Northern Bluefin Tuna 70.5 cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Daiwa Excellor 4000, 4-6 kilo Jarvis Walker spin stick, 5.5kg mono, 10 gr Halco Twisty chrome slice.
Conditions (optional) - A bit lumpy & bumpy
Other Comments (optional) - Gave me curry for 50 minutes and slugged it out to its last breath.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler Kelly GoneFishn Comp #406
Date of Capture 27/4/08
Location Point Cook Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Flathead 45cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Predateck lure (Purple Thing, colour) 2.5kg fins braid 6kg mono leader 2500 SOL real 
Conditions (optional)
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

UserName of Angler : *JTC*
Date of Capture : *04.05.08*
Location : *Pumicestone Passage (Sunshine Coast Qld)*
Type and Size : *Bigeye Trevally - 38cms*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : *Shakespere Synergy spin combo / 6lb mono / Micro Mullet*
Conditions : *5am (still dark) - glassy*
Other Comments : *Caught as soon as the first cast of the day hit the water. Didn't get a touch for the next 4 hours. Beautiful morning though...*










Cheers,

Jason


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler ; awty
Date of Capture ; 04/05/08 
Location ; Scarborough QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ; 44cm Estuary Cod
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ; 2000 certate, 8 lb fireline, 2-4kg backbone elite, 50mm pedartek minmin. 
Conditions (optional) ; 8kt easterly 
Other Comments ; a shameless up grade from a 50cm snapper for cheap HOF points. ;-)


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler----greenhornet
Date of Capture----4/5/2008
Location----broken creek , yundool vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish---- red fin 19cm  
Tackle/Line/Lure Used----worms, running sinker
Conditions (optional)----beautiful
Other Comments (optional) ----Sorry but i would really love a pro fish and hereby nominate myself for "SFOTM"


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Southerly
Date of Capture: 3 May 2008
Location: Dobroyd, Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Trevally 33cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Team Daiwa S-CU 2500 reel, Daiwa procaster X rod, 6lb fireline, gulp minnow in pumkin seed.
Conditions (optional): 10-15kts SW making things cold and wet.
Other Comments (optional): Yippee, profish entry #3. The yak is the Orange thing in the top of the frame.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh my god Pat, oh my god...

Name/UserName : Paffoh
Date of Fishing Trip : Every bloody day possible!
Location : Kalkite, Lake Jindabyne
Conditions : Nice then terrible... Nice, then terrible x 2
Tale of Woe : Well I tried, tried for close to 16 hours over Anzac Day and Saturday for 2 dropped fish on the troll ( Both on Perch Predatek Deep Micro Min ) and even lost 2 on Powerbait from the bank. Too busy sussing new land based locations to go snare an entry from the local lakes, so participation points only.

<sob>


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

patwah said:


> Name/UserName of Angler : Patwah
> Date of Capture : 04MAY2008
> Location : Lake Ginninderra, ACT
> Type and Size/Weight of Fish :* Redfin - 11cm*
> ...


There goes my shit fish award :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah , i recon after a six pack we would be checking the hall of fame :lol:


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture -`27th April 2008
Location - Nambucca river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Tarwhine (28cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Shimano Starlo stix tournament/twinpower combo with gulp camo worm 6lb braid/6lb leader
Conditions (optional) - like the rest of the midnorth coast that weekend or week leading to...absolutely crap :? 
Other Comments (optional)- Had a couple weeks shocking fishing hence no trip reports ..was hoping for an upgrade at forster ..but wasnt to be ..was better off drinking Gatesy's Rum and playing poker for the weekend :lol:

shit photos..left camera behind  so was taken on car once i got back otherwise the little bugga would have been let go. Can just see the kayak on the car if its worthy of a pro fish entry otherwise ill be happy with just the 30 points.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name / Username of Angler: Marty75
Fish Type: Tailor
Length: 34cm
Date/Time of Capture: 4th May, 2008 approx. 6:30am
Location of Capture: Balmoral naval base
Type of Lure/Bait used: Daiwa Tierra 2500 reel, 6'6" 3-6kg Ugly Stik Graphlite rod, 10lb Spiderwire braid 14lb Nitlon leader 3" Berkley Power Minnow SP
Comments: Beautiful conditions at Balmoral. Tailor school was biting until approx. dawn then went quiet.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name / Username of Angler: Cid
Fish Type: Bream
Length: 32cm
Date/Time of Capture: 25th April, 2008 
Location of Capture: Georges River
Type of Lure/Bait used: Berkley 6" Camo Sandworm cut in half


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Username of Angler: Clarkos
Fish Type: Bream
Length: 30cm
Date/Time of Capture: 4th May, 2008 approx. 7:20am
Location of Capture: Lane Cove River
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Sedona 1500 and Strudwik sicstick 2-4kg 6lb fireline 6lb Nitlon leader Silver and black chubby deep diver
Comments: Great conditions, but bloody cold. Final tally was around 16-18 bream and quite a few choppers. Best result from this river.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Flounder
Length: 37cm
Date/Time of Capture: 040508 0830am
Location of Capture: Balmoral
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb braid, pilchard piece
Comments: Here


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Username: PoddyMullet
Fish: King George Whiting
Length:32cm
Date/Time of capture: 25/4/08 AM
Location: Shallow Inlet
Tackle/Line: KL Circle Hooks and Pippi
Comments: Hard day at the office, smokey haze about. Should have moved a bit more to fuind the pippi suckers but was lazy.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Brownie
Date of Capture: 05-05-2008
Location: Shoal Point, Mackay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Stripey/Spanish Flag - 32cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Storm WildEye Minnow
Conditions (optional): 15+knots from somewhere South (East and West)
Other Comments (optional) : Wind against the tide against the swell (very unsettled).
shallow rocky reef (2 - 4 metres)


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Name/Username of Angler: Seasquirt
Date of Capture: 4/5/08
Location: Maroochydore River ( around the cod hole )
Type and Size/weight of fish: Flathead - 41 cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2lb Fireline,4lb mono, 1/12 jighead, Gulp camo worm
Conditions (optional) : Perfect except for the boat traffic
Other comments: This was the 3rd legal flattie for the morning but butter fingers here lost both while trying to photograph on the water :shock:


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler Butts
Date of Capture 05/05/08
Location Mullet Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Very small 24cm Tailor
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Light spin gear with SX48
Other Comments Well this is all I've got for this month. Perfetic isn't it but at least its not a [email protected]#t fish (as I don't want to upset anyone.








Tale Of Woe; I did go of Austinmer yesterday and was keen as mustad after reading all about Snapper and plastics and using plastics to catch Snapper. I was waiting for a clear run between waves before I made my entry. The last wave passed so it was now or never. But the wave reseededas I started to sit down which made thing unbalanced at the same time another wave hit the front and over I went. I hadn't even got 2 meters out and I was on my arse. Not the best start to a days fishing. I should have gone home right then but I continued and could only catch Sargent Baker. I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Date - 25-04-08
Username - Pcsolutionman- Lee
location - Borumba Dam
Fish - Saratoga 69cm and possition 3 in HOF
Tackle used: Tica Devil Stick,Daiwa Pixy loaded with 10lb fins, Black strike king mini Buzzbait
conditions - beautifull weather










Lee


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

05/05/08
fishydude
Pt Noarlunga
Flathead,50cm
Gulp worm in camo on spin rod.
Stuffed up a photo of a 26cm salmon last week and couldn't redo 'cause it was c&r and then got nothing but undersized garb.....Then this beastie  Thought I was going to post a sob story...lol.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler *Flump*
Date of Capture *05/05/08*
Location *Redcliffe, QLD*
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: *25cm Whiting*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used *Shimano Slade/Catana Combo with squid tentacle*
Other Comments: *Three hard days fishing for one legal Whiting*


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: keza
Date of Capture: 26/04/08
Location: south west rocks
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: mullet 44cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb line, small silver lure
Conditions (optional): 
Other Comments (optional) should have been a tuna


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Woohoo, I thought Red's Spotty Mack may have been hard to beat, so I'm chuffed with my little Longtail taking 1st place this month. Thanks for your efforts in running this comp Gatesy, you have done a sterling job mate  ;-) 
Lookout T-Curve, we're hot on your tail :twisted: :lol:


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

good onya mate


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats everyone. Do I get 30 points for my HOF entry ??


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Well done guys, some great fish there. 8)

Do i get a bonus 10pts? My rainbow trout is #3 in the HOF.


----------

